# Hacer circuito para producir un sonido fuerte.



## Quyque82 (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola necesito hacer un circuito que me genere un sonido fuerte como el de un petardo, es para ahuyentar los pájaros en una finca..

Así a bote pronto se me ocurre que necesitaré un condensador para cargar energía y luego liberarla en un instante. También se me ocurre que necesitaré un altavoz de muchos vatios para ser capaz de hacer un sonido tan fuerte como el de un petardo (no tanto como los cola de ratón no hace falta jeje)

Y por lo demás de momento no se muy bien como empezar... ¿Alguna idea o sujerencia para informarme?

Gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2010)

Mira en el *buscador * los esquemas espanta mosquitos, puedes emplear el mismo principio pero a distinta frecuencia.

*Mosquitos*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2010)

Podés partir desde una sirena de alarma , son para intemperie , ya tenés la bocina reentrante y la etapa de potencia de audio , solo deberías hacerle el "oscilador"












Saludos !


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 10, 2010)

Menudos links que he encontrado en el buscador, de hasta 51 PÁGINAS !!!!!   Voy a tardar una vida en leerlos, y cuando acabe los pájaros ya estarán de va*C*aciones.... Pero en fin, tendré que leerlos y para el año que viene esos pájaros se van a enterar, jejeje 

Y menudos altavoces jeje si pongo eso en medio de la finca van a pensar que hay fiesta  y van a venir más pájaros jejeje.... es broma... bueno me pondré a estudiar estos temas. Gracias un saludo !


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 11, 2010)

Pues nada, aquí estoy con unas ojeras.... Llevo toda la noche leyendo y releyendo todo acerca del mundo de los mosquitos, y claro... por en medio estaba el mundo de las cucarachas, las ratas, los murciélagos, las mascotas, los ultrasonidos, el mundo de los olores y la luz ultravioleta y ultra luminosa, etcc... Ahora ya soy un experto en insectos y demás alimañas pero ahora tengo sueño jeje  Es broma, no tengo sueño y ya me quedaron claras algunas cosas acerca de los mosquitos y la manera de ahuyentarlos .

Ahora lo que necesito es ahuyentar pájaros jeje y por las conclusiones que he sacado, tengo que generar un sonido desagradable para los cuervos y pegas que se comen el maíz. Pues bueno, he pensado que un sonido desagradable para ellos sería el sonido de un alcón acechando. Pero hacer un circuito que emita el sonido característico de un alcón peregrino requiere de un estudio previo de audio y se torna el proyecto muy laborioso. Partiendo de la escased de herramientas de laboratorio con las que cuento.

En fin pensaré un pequeño circuito amplificador de tensión basado en condensadores y diodos serie-paralelo, más un circuito de comparación de de nivel de tensión, más un montaje darlington de descarga de corriente sobre un oscilador....

Saludos 

Ah se me olvidaba. Al estar el dispositivo en un finca si electricidad necesitaría alimentarlo con una celda solar pequeñita. De ahí que tenga que usar condensadores para almacenar la energía....


----------



## penrico (Ago 11, 2010)

Me acuerdo, cuando iba a la quinta de mi abuelo. Cuando queríamos espantár los pájaros que se comían las frutas de los árboles. Símplemente aplaudíamos. Funcionaba fantástico con los cuervos y las palomas. Fijate, probá aplaudir y te vas a dar cuenta que funciona. Habría que intentar hacer un sonido similar a un aplauzo. Parece que los pájaros toman ese ruido como el golpeteo de sus propias alas, y entienden que es una estampida y tienen que salir inmediatamente.


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 11, 2010)

Buen apunte la teoría de los aplausos.. Aunque siendo un sonido aparentemente fácil de reproducir, tiene su miga... Quizá haya una frecuencia sonora en concreto que asusta a los pájaros, quizá hay muchas frecuencias concretas que asustan a los pájaros. Si esto fuera cierto, sería cuestión de probar un oscilador como el antimosquitos pero regulando la frecuencia para ir mirando cuándo los pájaros van cambiando de estado de ánimos. (Quizá hay una frecuencia a la que se vuelven vengativos y... glup...)


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Se trata de molestar, no de poner un circuito hi-fi:
Pon un oscilador de onda cuadrada con transistor al corte-saturación; la potencia perdida en él será mínima para el ruido que harás.
Eso sí, creo que habrá que mirar a ver que frecuencia es la que mas molesta las aves.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2010)

Hay integrados que graban 16 segundos de audio , incluso hay llaveros chinos , eso específicamente para grabar aplausos o al halcón.

Saludos !


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 11, 2010)

Eso no lo sabía y me parece muy interesante ... Buscaré sobre eso...

Pues he estado mirando algunos integrados de esos por la web IDC.., y otros pero no hay tantos... Y en las tiendas online más importantes en España no se vende nada de ese estilo o yo no he encontrado. Me parece que sólo se venden en China... Alguien tiene alguno? ¿Dónde lo adquirió?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2010)

Ta va a salir mas barato y rápido comprar un mp3 "chapucerín" y ponerlo en autorepeat que comprar un módulo.
Insisto, pon una onda cuadrada con un 555 y y par de transistores. ¿O es que vas a poner un amplificador de clase A+++ para los pájaros?


----------



## Quyque82 (Ago 12, 2010)

hola, pues la verdad es que si.. no creo que haga falta ponerle una excelente calidad de sonido envolvente 5.1, "Ellos no lo valen" ... Pero siendo sinceros.. Puestos a hacer un impreso, ¿No queda más vistosa una placa de amplificación de sonido en medio de la finca con un subwoofer de madera noble y una etapa amplificadora tope de gama? (Sería la envídia de las fincas de al lado jejeje) 

Bueno la verdad es que este proyecto va para largo. Pensé que tenía donde instalar los integrados pero ya no tengo (el protoboad lo usé para el detector de metales y todavía no he fabricado mi propia placa impresa casera)... Necesito ponerme las pilas y ponerme a hacer circuitos de verdad no sólo en papel y lápiz... Saludos 

Por cierto, lo del mp3 quizá no sea mala idea.. mmmm, es cosa de repensarselo un poco y tal vez surja la chispa


----------

